# Black Rapid Strap with Quick Release Buckle??



## Phenix205 (Jun 20, 2012)

One of the major complaints about the fantastic BR strap is that you need to unscrew the FastenR3 in order to attached the plate to the camera body. Since the plate from both RRS and Kirk comes with a strap slot, why can’t we attach the BR strap to the plate via a short quick release buckle (similar to those used in UPStrap but much shorter)? One end is attached to the camera plate and the other to the strap. Actually, the core design concept of BR strap is to use only one attaching point to the camera so that you can pull up your gear quickly. Why does the strap have to be attached to the tripod socket, not to one of the two eyelets which are already securely attached to the camera? Did I miss something important? 

BR is an innovative design, but other followers including Sun Sniper, Carry Speed, C-loop, Luma Loop, etc., just copied the tripod socket attachment concept. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 20, 2012)

I used a little Loctite Blue 242 to semi-permanently attach the FastenR-3 to a Kirk QRC-1 1" clamp, and now I have a quick-release solution for the BR strap that works with any Arca-Swiss type camera plate, L-bracket, or lens plate (shown connected to a Wimberley P-5 camera plate).


----------



## Phenix205 (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks, neuro. That's a smart solution. Do you always have a plate attached to your camera body? 

I actually added a short narrow strap between the D-ring and the left eyelet for better security. This way even the Fasten got unscrewed for whatever reason, the camera is still attached to the strap. The short strap is never in the way of shooting. That was when I thought why not just do away with the Fasten altogether.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 20, 2012)

Phenix205 said:


> Thanks, neuro. That's a smart solution. Do you always have a plate attached to your camera body?



Yes, plates on bodies (will be an L-bracket on the 1D X), and on tripod collars.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 20, 2012)

i didnt like that idea whichwas suggested by really right stuff
I used a dremel and modified my L brackets then used a BR TR1 fastener to fix the L bracket to the camera
I never remove the L brackets now and only ever have to unclip the carabina and can drop the Lbracket straight onto and arco mount

then since I had the dremel out i mad a few more mods so the L-bracket can slide into and lock into a capture, which I have attached to a think tank belt stops it swinging around and keeps it secured at your waist

http://peakdesignltd.com/blog/2012/04/26/l-bracket-compatibility-for-capture


----------

